# The bagged shopping cart - let's go shopping !!



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

As i've seen a bagged cart from a group from australia which was very lean built and equipped i decided to start a fully euqipped cart-project for marketing-purpose for my shop in germany.








Let's get started-
Space for the gauges








Space for switches (also there will be a remote control switch box just like lowriders have.








The cart will get it's own air kit so it can work fully autark without pressure supply from a workshop compressor.
The system will be rearranged for the cart, at the pic you see the arrangement as my former test-rig fo prove struts, bags an other parts of leackage.








the bags to move front and back. i made a special axle to make this possible.








Brackets for the bags
















welding the axle parts
























mounting of bags

















and please don't value the welding lines, i forgot to turn on the gas because i just wanted to start DOING IT finally.
Solenoids
















Bodydrop
























go away !








Low to the earth, dude!

















No i'm just waiting for another iron delivery to continue


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

might as well put a sound system on there too.








Cool project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

This is gonna be great! LOL


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Throw some 19s on that bish


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

some cool S*IT!! 
dom


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

i wish i had the time to do something like this, or anything other than work... FML.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

SOOOO watching this.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I was looking at you welds and going looks like someone forgot to turn on the sheilding gas, then I read it in you post , and had a good laugh knowing that I am not the only one who forgets to turn on the gas before welding


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (toplessvw)*

what the ****? put time towards your car, not outrage shenanigans http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

greatest thing i have ever seen on the 'tex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm.... body drop


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

haha! so cash!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cool stuff dom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

What is going on with that compressor? That thing looks crazy.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_What is going on with that compressor? That thing looks crazy.

i had same question, i noticed you have two heads on one compressor?
one electric motor turns 2 pistons,is this something you make in house or i could buy it?
more information please.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 7:58 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

that compressor looks like it would be a big space saver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

This is freaking awesome! Put some flow controls on it and turn them all the way down so the cart raises slow and drops slowly as well! I never liked how the other one flew around so much


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: The bagged shopping cart - let's go shopping !! (low_quattro)*

http://sunperformance.com/?page_id=103
3.45 cfm better than two 380s


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: The bagged shopping cart - let's go shopping !! (toplessvw)*

^max pressure = 70psi


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The bagged shopping cart - let's go shopping !! (low_quattro)*

Thanks answers and encouragment.
My car's just waiting for some parts, and i can't start before they don't arrive. So i gotta do something else not to get bored at all








The compressor is "made in china". I was searching for a more powerful compressor for same or lower price than viair 480C. Guess what: I didn't find anything finally. The double headed compressor you see in the air kit doesn't have so much power. it goes up to over 150psi, but the filling rates shown on the shield are not true, but maybe in the first 2-3 seconds of working when no pressure is indicated.
So don't make effort to get one. it's truelynot worth it. but for a 6l airtank its enough.
When new material arrives, i'll continue. I hope it will be possible to go shopping at Wörthersee 2010


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

interesting


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

shoulda bagged a golf cart


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

this is f$%!ing SICK!!!


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

watching!


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*









couple years old.. but tons of inspiration
your results will be great!


_Modified by xZANEx at 5:09 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

HAHAHA roll through wal mart with that and see how many looks you get


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The bagged shopping cart - let's go shopping !! (low_quattro)*

bump bump bump bump


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The bagged shopping cart - let's go shopping !! (MellowDub)*

thatd be so much fun to have lol


----------

